# Flex-Track



## BuswayBob (Jun 22, 2012)

Have created a large G scale layout into the side of a hill. I will be using natural earth and geodesic foam for my landscape. I will also be installing and actual waterfall and river along side track much like Durango/Silverton Narrow Gage. Since this is out doors, I plan to use battery power and aluminum track. I anyone out there familiar with 250 Aluminum flex-track and will a standard duel track bender work?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome Busy BOB, come on in, to MLS!!!! Your gun'a Bee Busy!!!!

more input needed here!! hehe 

What size curves are you building - using this AL rail on? Aluminum is very easy to bend or FleX - and if the curves are large enough mayl not need a rail bender at all. 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## BuswayBob (Jun 22, 2012)

Dirk,
Thanks for quick reply. Largest curve will be 12 ft diameter for in-ground tunnel. Then I will have some small slight curves and another 12 ft dog bone curve at the other end which will be out of sight under geodesic foam.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bob...... 

There may be many answers & quirk/details to your 250 AL Flex Track bend question..... 

Dual track bends usually come in 2 variations...... Bend code 332 OR bend code 250 & 215....... These rollers may differ.... A Standard Bender is ???????? 

Aluminum rail bends very easily..... Almost too easy....... 

Your minimum Bend Diameter in Feet affects which Engine types you can run....... The bigger the minimum Diameter the better...... 

And lastly, you MUST cut the outside/ underside of plastic Tie "straps" every 2 ties for sharp bends for dual straps but DO NOT cut tie strap for a single Center of rail Strap...... 

Dennis M from GBay, WI


----------



## BuswayBob (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Dennis M.
Looking at your various great pics . . . Am curious what you used for your track bed?


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bob....... 

My elevated Curved Ladder Layout has Elgin, IL BEARBOARD (70% milk jug plastic + 30% Powder rock) planks... Google Bearboard for my Source..... 

I bought 26 2" by4" by 8 ft BearBoard planks at $500 plus $100 shipping from Elgin to GBay, WI... 

Had to rip 'em into 3/4" strips for use.,..... I also drilled 5/8" dual holes in spacer blocks for concealed wires...... 

I read/Google the Paul Race (Ohio) story on the Curved Ladder technique. I built an assembly tool to pre Fab the Curved ladder 8 ft segments......

Dennis M from GBay, WI


----------



## BuswayBob (Jun 22, 2012)

Dennis, 
Am thinking of something similar. I was going to rip 1/2" composite bender board and use the same spacer technique. I can then make and change my curves at will with a single section of bender board (ripped version vertical) and then add the second half using the spacer technique. In other words: build in place. 
Bob


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, 
If you are ordering flex track it normally comes unassembled. I would rather prebend the rails individually and then slip on the rail joiners instead of trying to bend both at the same time. Also a point to remember is that the companies that offer code 250 rail have slightly different rail profiles. Pick a company that you like/cost and stick with it. Curves can be bent by hand, but they look much better when used with a rail bender. A dual bender costs more then a single rail bender as well. 

Craig


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used SVRR and like it. Buddy of mine got Llagas Creek, good track, but a bear to slide into the tie strips. Get it assembled(you can). SVRR slide together fine. I have a Train-Li dual rail bender and really like it. GIves you smooth curves, which bending by hand can be tricky, could twist on you.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A dual rail bender will eliminate kinks especially in softer rail like aluminum. And if you make a mistake, you can straighten out the track and start over. 

The Train-Li dual rail bender comes in code 332 or 250 and there is a kit to switch between the 2. 

There is also a clamp from Train-Li to keep the track even on one end so the inside rail only has to be cut on one end. 

Another advantage of a dual bender is after track is assembled and in use, it can be rebent in place, something a single rail bender can not do without removing the rail.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

For Aluminum, also look at Switch Crafters. I have not worked with it yet, but the samples they sent me are superb. 

www.switchcrafters.com 

Bob C.


----------

